# How to go about using samples/synth effects live?



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 26, 2011)

My band has a show with Dr Acula coming up next month 2 days before Halloween, and we've got a new vocalist and synth effects. We have programmed the synth effects and bass drops, but don't have an actual keyboardist/synth player... how could we make this work?


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 26, 2011)

I use this:

Soundplant by Marcel Blum home page

Its super awesome, and works on your QWERTY, but you have to have a free hand to work it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 26, 2011)

Well damn, we could trigger ANYTHING with just about every key on the keyboard? haha nice. That helps a lot too, but how could we go about getting them to be heard? run through a PA? or...


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Sep 27, 2011)

Play to a clicktrack. Program all synths etc. in Cubase or another DAW. Route the click to your drummer, play tight, route the synths to the pa. Done 


Buuuut: it needs some practice


----------



## samincolour (Sep 27, 2011)

Our drummer uses on of these:

Roland SPD-S Sampling Percussion Pad (Education Only)

Works perfect!


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 27, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Well damn, we could trigger ANYTHING with just about every key on the keyboard? haha nice. That helps a lot too, but how could we go about getting them to be heard? run through a PA? or...



Yeah. What you do is run the headphone out on your laptop to a DI thats going into the PA. Its pretty simple, and works really well.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 27, 2011)

samincolour said:


> Our drummer uses on of these:
> 
> Roland SPD-S Sampling Percussion Pad (Education Only)
> 
> Works perfect!



this is what my band uses...awesome is the only word to describe it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys  I'll talk it out with my band and see what they want to do? If we have enough money we'll just go for the pad. I've only heard great things about the Roland pad  Once again, thanks!


----------



## Nesty (Oct 1, 2011)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Play to a clicktrack. Program all synths etc. in Cubase or another DAW. Route the click to your drummer, play tight, route the synths to the pa. Done
> 
> 
> Buuuut: it needs some practice



This is what my band does.

The frontman has everything linked up to ableton live. He uses some sort of pad (can't remember the name although it's a well used one) to activate the midi signals.

Your band will be tighter with the click tracks I promise you that!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 20, 2011)

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Play to a clicktrack. Program all synths etc. in Cubase or another DAW. Route the click to your drummer, play tight, route the synths to the pa. Done
> 
> 
> Buuuut: it needs some practice



We basically did this, except the tracks were put to his iPod then routed to PA and his in-ears.


----------



## DVRP (Oct 20, 2011)

The way we do it is our drummer plays to a click track. The click and synth tracks and samples are loaded into Mainstage. And then he set up a little interface within Mainstage that's like a drum pad for triggering. 

Looks like this 






Basically he hits a button, song starts, and the click is going to his headphones and the samples go to FOH. An audio interface is required for this method; we've used a Mbox and a Firestudio with great results.


----------

